# Concentration



## Davidius (Dec 3, 2007)

Friends,

I have a terrible time concentrating! I do not know whether it is just a problem with me or something symptomatic of my entire brain-fried generation. When I sit down to read a book my mind wanders constantly. At the end of a chapter I often have no idea what I've read. I can't get work done! I sit down at my desk and dilly-dally here and there but always seem to get distracted by something. I can't sit still! This is terrible for my devotional life as well as my academic pursuits (which will be my career). How can I fix this?!?!


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 3, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a terrible time concentrating! I do not know whether it is just a problem with or something symptomatic of my entire brain-fried generation. When I sit down to read a book my mind wanders constantly. At the end of a chapter I often have no idea what I've read. I can't get work done! I sit down at my desk and dilly-dally here and there but always seem to get distracted by something. I can't sit still! This is terrible for my devotional life as well as my academic pursuits (which will be my career). How can I fix this?!?!


 - This plagues me too.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 3, 2007)

Have you tried playing classical music to keep the non-reading part of your mind engaged and happy while you read? How about having something to fidget with while you read?


----------



## Richard King (Dec 3, 2007)

This issue is probably my single most troubling trait... or flaw.
You described me perfectly.
Most people who have anything to do with me are just used to it.
I get distracted by shiney objects, my brain insists on multitasking whether I want it to or not.
I have decided to just embrace it. I am too old to change.

I wish I could help you.
all I can tell you is you aren't alone.


What would Bawb do?


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 3, 2007)

Start simple. Read a paragraph. Write down on a pad, in one sentence, what you think it means.

Keep trying.

Then do it for an entire page or section. Be very picky about key words, leave out words that don't add anything.

At least, that is how this ADD kid gets it done.

I also add to my notes page numbers, references, etc. I use a little spiral pad. Then leave it alone for a day or so and look at it again. It's amazing the connections and recollections your mind will perform.

I think you are right that this generation has trouble. I don't think it is brain-frying so much as information overload. You have to focus to go deep. That means ignoring all the shiny objects that want to distract you. Practice at summarizing helps you do this.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2007)

Speaking generally, I think many of us are influenced by the limited attention span for which our TV-oriented culture is known. We scan headlines quickly without reading the full story and getting in-depth perspectives, get antsy when a worship service lasts more than 60-90 minutes, and rarely engage in the spiritual exercise of meditation which was so highly commended by the Puritans. As Thomas Watson said, "Meditation is chewing the cud." That is, taking time to digest slowly what we have heard in the sermon, read in a book, considered in light of divine revelation, pondered in our private devotion. 

I have spent some time this year studying up on this subject and tried to share some gleanings. This exercise goes against the grain in our culture, but has great benefits in focusing the mind upon a certain subject for spiritual profit. It's hard work. As the character of Eric Liddell said in _Chariots of Fire_: 



> You came to see a race today. To see someone win. It happened to be me. But I want you to do more than just watch a race. I want you to take part in it. I want to compare faith to running in a race. It's hard. It requires *concentration of will*, energy of soul. You experience elation when the winner breaks the tape - especially if you've got a bet on it. But how long does that last? You go home. Maybe you're dinner's burnt. Maybe you haven't got a job. So who am I to say, "Believe, have faith," in the face of life's realities? I would like to give you something more permanent, but I can only point the way. I have no formula for winning the race. Everyone runs in her own way, or his own way....If you commit yourself to the love of Christ, then that is how you run a straight race.



It may be helpful here to assemble some of the resources I've found on this subject. When engaged in meditation, the skill of concentration is developed and strengthened. I hope these will be useful towards that end. 

"Beating a Path to Heaven": English Puritan Meditation in the Seventeenth Century

Joel Beeke, The Puritan Practice of Meditation

Nathanael Ranew, _Solitude Improved by Divine Meditation_

Cornelis Pronk, _The Art of Meditation_

Wilhelmus a'Brakel

John Brown of Haddington

James Janeway

Oliver Heywood

Richard Greenham

Robert Bolton

George Swinnock

Thomas Watson

Joseph Hall

William Fenner

William Bates


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 3, 2007)

Let me add one more thing that really works. Read a page, then lecture to the wall what it means. Pretend that you are teaching a class about that little subject. Really do it, speak out loud. You will find yourself identifying what you don't know, and you can't help but go back to the page to see what the answer is. Pretty soon you are more interested in what you are studying than anything else.


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 3, 2007)

Poor nutrition (bad eating habits), lack of sleep, and lack of exercise can also greatly affect focus and concentration.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 3, 2007)

Ruben: I have let classical music play in the background while studying in the past, but I never took the time to examine whether I could notice a difference in my productivity. Is this something you tend to do?

Vic: The idea of writing a sentence per paragraph or page is something I have done and need to do more, because I have noticed it help. Sometimes this is difficult for me because, on top of the supposed 2 hours/night each I'm supposed to get in for Greek and Latin, I also have many pages of reading. Lecturing to the wall is something I never thought about and I'd like to try it. I have noticed that I retain a lot when I can have a discussion with someone who knows what they're talking about (like a TA) after reading an assignment. So perhaps if I try to teach the wall and have my book with me I'll get the next best thing.

Ms. Baldwin: Are any particular foods recommended for the development of good memory and concentration?

Andrew: Thanks, as always, for all the links. Perhaps working on these issues in devotional time (i.e. through meditation on scripture, sermons, etc.) will provide a double benefit by carrying over into the other disciplines...


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 3, 2007)

A brief set of notes I once found online by a professor of Politics: 

The core of what is taught there comes from Adler & Van Doren's wonderful book, "How to Read a Book" ([ame="http://www.amazon.com/How-Read-Book-Touchstone/dp/0671212095"]I kid you not - here it is![/ame] You seriously ought to consider putting this on your 'buy' list.) That book is an excellent book treating the subject of reading for various reasons (among them, analysis). The tips the Prof. took from Adler & Van Doren are very good and worthwhile.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 3, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> A brief set of notes I once found online by a professor of Politics:
> 
> The core of what is taught there comes from Adler & Van Doren's wonderful book, "How to Read a Book" (I kid you not - here it is! You seriously ought to consider putting this on your 'buy' list.) That book is an excellent book treating the subject of reading for various reasons (among them, analysis). The tips the Prof. took from Adler & Van Doren are very good and worthwhile.



I second Todd's nomination! I read it and benefitted by it. It's been a long, long time since I read it, but I remember it being an excellent and interesting read.


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 3, 2007)

I was going to type all of this out, but here is a good website which spells it out much better than I can. brain foods


----------



## Matthias (Dec 4, 2007)

JBaldwin said:


> Poor nutrition (bad eating habits), lack of sleep, and lack of exercise can also greatly affect focus and concentration.




Agreed! Exercise and nutrition are huge factors in almost all areas of brain function. 

I also noticed a HUGE difference in how focused I am in my readings since I have stopped watching the "idiot" box(tv).... unplugging that monstrosity is one of the best things I have ever done


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm sorry I didn't read the whole thing, I lost my train of thought...just kidding.

Take a walk brother, get some air, if you're worried or day dreaming get that out of your system with a change of scenery, let your study or dorm room be a place of focus and attentiveness, train yourself to respect that atmosphere as just that.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 4, 2007)

One other possibility is to change the way you process your inner to do list. I don't know how you organize the things you need to do but if you are trusting your memory then this may be causing your poor spent brain to tire quickly.

Read up a little on David Allen's method Getting Things Done. He tells you how to get every thing out of your head so that it frees up your brain to be creative and actually process the things that need to be done. Our brains are very efficient processors but they are lousy at juggling.

If you think that your lack of concentration may be caused by an attempt to remember all you need to get done than it would be worth looking into and perhaps buying is book. Blessings David.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 4, 2007)

I was suffering from the same thing as you. Also found out that my short term memory was shot. I thought I might even have ADD and went to be tested. All of this came to a head a little over a year and a half ago. After trial and error, I realized that I had sleep apnea and my symptoms of lack of focus etc. were coming from being chronically fatigued. I never hit deep, restful sleep. Do you find yourself drinking a lot of caffine? Does your wife say you snore? I went to a sleep study and ended up getting a cpap machine which helped. Also went for septoplasty, tonsils out, uvulectomy, and soft palate raised and I'm a new man. My productivity at work has went up, and overall quality of life has improved. 

Diet, exercise and everything else people have listed are not to be ignored. I believe you have to look at and improve every area. But all of it won't overcome it if you are never resting well. 

Best wishes on figuring all of this out. Let me know if you have questions about the cpap or surgery.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 4, 2007)

As the Marine Corps Jody states:


> P.T.
> Good for you
> Good for me
> Every day
> ...



Incidentally, PT stands for Physical Training. Exercise is excellent for concentration. I actually do a lot of reading on elliptical trainers, stationary bikes, etc. There is nothing to think about except being uncomfortable and bored. You have to get used to the motion but, once you do, it's a great way to focus.


----------



## lwadkins (Dec 4, 2007)

Once upon a time you could give me a book and i was lost in it for hours. However the last year or so it has been a struggle. I read a paragraph or two and lose focus. I have been trying diligently to recapture that concentration that was once second nature. I must be getting old.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Dec 4, 2007)

crhoades said:


> I was suffering from the same thing as you. Also found out that my short term memory was shot. I thought I might even have ADD and went to be tested. All of this came to a head a little over a year and a half ago. After trial and error, I realized that I had sleep apnea and my symptoms of lack of focus etc. were coming from being chronically fatigued. I never hit deep, restful sleep. Do you find yourself drinking a lot of caffine? Does your wife say you snore? I went to a sleep study and ended up getting a cpap machine which helped. Also went for septoplasty, tonsils out, uvulectomy, and soft palate raised and I'm a new man. My productivity at work has went up, and overall quality of life has improved.
> 
> Diet, exercise and everything else people have listed are not to be ignored. I believe you have to look at and improve every area. But all of it won't overcome it if you are never resting well.
> 
> Best wishes on figuring all of this out. Let me know if you have questions about the cpap or surgery.



Chris,

That's very interesting. I know I struggle from a lack of deep, restful sleep. I hardly ever rest well. My wife says I don't really snore so much as I breath really heavy in my sleep. She even says there are moments when she believes I stop breathing in my sleep. You and I are the same age, and you don't look heavy in your avatar. Yet my doc swears that young, non-heavy people can't have sleep apnea.

I would like to get tested, but I always thought you had to have a reference from your doctor to go to one of those sleep clinics. Did you have to have a reference? Was it covered by your insurance?


----------



## crhoades (Dec 4, 2007)

Barnpreacher said:


> crhoades said:
> 
> 
> > I was suffering from the same thing as you. Also found out that my short term memory was shot. I thought I might even have ADD and went to be tested. All of this came to a head a little over a year and a half ago. After trial and error, I realized that I had sleep apnea and my symptoms of lack of focus etc. were coming from being chronically fatigued. I never hit deep, restful sleep. Do you find yourself drinking a lot of caffine? Does your wife say you snore? I went to a sleep study and ended up getting a cpap machine which helped. Also went for septoplasty, tonsils out, uvulectomy, and soft palate raised and I'm a new man. My productivity at work has went up, and overall quality of life has improved.
> ...


 
I did get a reference and it was covered on my insurance. If your doc won't recommend, go to an ear, nose, and throat guy and get a second opinion. Sleep apnea is caused by the passageway getting closed. Being overweight will definitely increase the chances of it happening but so will your physical makeup. In my case my tonsils were big, I had a fat uvula, and my soft pallate hung low. In other words,, my airway was already partially blocked and when all of that relaxed it would close off. My case was compounded due to a deviated septum where I could only breathe out of one side of my nose which would increase me mouth breathing - snoring. During the study they counted a ton of breathing stoppages - even small ones are enough to not allow you to hit deep sleep. My oxygen levels dipped low. After my surgery my oxygen levels are at the same level as when I was using a cpap machine. 

I can't recommend addressing this now rather than later. If you indeed have sleep apnea and you address it now, you will add years on your life (let's not get into a theological discussion on your days being numbered etc.!), because apnea does a number on your heart over time. Plus you'll feel a ton better.

Do some research on your own. Go for another opinion. The only way to really find out if you have it or not is to go for a sleep study.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 4, 2007)

I have been interested in asking my doctor about sleep apnea because I exhibit some of the symptoms I've seen listed online. Even when I get eight hours of sleep I feel tired during the day, yawn frequently, and just want to take a nap when I get home from class. Also, I often wake up during the night to urinate (a symptom I found listed) and have dry-mouth when I wake up in the mornings.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 4, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Ruben: I have let classical music play in the background while studying in the past, but I never took the time to examine whether I could notice a difference in my productivity. Is this something you tend to do?
> 
> 
> > Yes, having baroque music in the background works well to allow me to continue for longer times without getting distracted --if other factors, such as being dead-tired don't enter in.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 6, 2007)

py3ak said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Ruben: I have let classical music play in the background while studying in the past, but I never took the time to examine whether I could notice a difference in my productivity. Is this something you tend to do?
> ...


----------



## Augusta (Dec 6, 2007)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 7, 2007)

David,
Besides all of the wonderful suggestions above I recommend you try a "Media Fast". Avoid the TV, movies, computer games, etc. and spend that time reading. Also, when reading use a highlighter to highlight "gems". That keeps you interacting ,as it were, with the text. Also, write in a notebook or journal book those gems. That will get you further involved in the text and down the road you can go back and read the choicest tidbits from your reading. I'm on my 7th "Gems" book and it is really refreshing to go back years later and read those selections.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 7, 2007)

Theogenes said:


> David,
> Besides all of the wonderful suggestions above I recommend you try a "Media Fast". Avoid the TV, movies, computer games, etc. and spend that time reading. Also, when reading use a highlighter to highlight "gems". That keeps you interacting ,as it were, with the text. Also, write in a notebook or journal book those gems. That will get you further involved in the text and down the road you can go back and read the choicest tidbits from your reading. I'm on my 7th "Gems" book and it is really refreshing to go back years later and read those selections.




Do you just buy cheap notebooks from Wal-Mart from this? And do you copy the "gems" word for word or paraphrase them?


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 7, 2007)

David,
I use those hardcover journal books ($6-9) And I copy the quotes ver batim. I also record the date, the book title and the page number so I can go back to the book and find the larger context if I want to. I hope to get a digital voice recorder and record these gems and put them on cds (in case I ever go blind ;-) ) and maybe post them to a blog where others can profit from it.


----------

